# Ducklings and Chicks



## Terri_Espinoza (Jul 23, 2012)

Can ducklings and chicks be kept in the same cage while very small?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes ducklings and chicks can be kept together. BUT the ducklings will make a HUGE mess of water in the brooder. So as long as you clean the brooder up at least every day it will be fine. Personally I leave the ducklings together with the chicks for a few days but once the bedding starts getting soaked bad I remove them and put them in another brooder. Also NEVER give medicated chick feed to ducklings. AND duckling need much more niacin than chick feed will give them so if you brood them together you will need Flock Raiser or you will have to suppliment the niacin everyday or the ducklings can develop fatal leg disorders. If you have questions about raising duckling please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Terri_Espinoza (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for the quick response, this is our first time with ducklings and I didn't want to do anything to hurt our new chicks. I went after rabbit food and Rural King had chicks for $.25 each on selected breeds so I wound up with a dozen, lol. They have ducklings marked down to $2.00 each and we were thinking about get some, but we don't want to harm the chicks in any way. I think our call duck will be thrilled to have some company when the chicks get older and the ducklings


----------

